# Today is My M3’s First Birthday



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

I thought some birthday presents were in order.

Springs
SSK
Window Tint
Removed the dreaded CDV
New wheels and tires

I wish it was so easy to choose gifts for our 20th anniversary in two weeks and my wife's birthday the following week.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

BB330i said:


> I thought some birthday presents were in order.
> 
> Springs
> SSK
> ...


My wife and I celebrate our 20th next year, and I think the springs, ssk and wheels and tires sound like perfect gifts. Thanks for the ideas! 

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Let's see, I got my wife H&R Sport Springs and Bilstien Sport shocks for the M Roadster for her birthday. And she picked out the present.


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Let's see, I got my wife H&R Sport Springs and Bilstien Sport shocks for the M Roadster for her birthday. And she picked out the present.


That is too cool. My wife has zero inrest in cars. As her father says: "does it get you from point A to point B? if so it's good enough."

And to make matters worse (for me) she always thinks of the coolest things for me.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> My wife and I celebrate our 20th next year, and I think the springs, ssk and wheels and tires sound like perfect gifts. Thanks for the ideas!
> 
> Alex


 :rofl:


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

How do you determine your car's birthday? Is it the day when the car was built, or the day you took delivery of it? Just curious.


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

daihard said:


> How do you determine your car's birthday? Is it the day when the car was built, or the day you took delivery of it? Just curious.


Good point,
The day it rolls off final assembly would be the actual birthday.
I was referring to the day I took delivery which I guess would be the adoption day.
Anyway, here is a *big* pic of the one year old sporting new presents.
http://members.roadfly.org/02330i/m3_3.jpg


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> Let's see, I got my wife H&R Sport Springs and Bilstien Sport shocks for the M Roadster for her birthday. And she picked out the present.


You got your wife this...REALLY??

Does she have a sister under 30, single?... :angel:


----------

